# Importing Vape Gear during Covid19



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

Good day gents

So this morning I dropped my Vaporesso GEN mod and it won't start up at all.

I've opened it up and all the wires seems to be connected which tell me the board got damaged.

Now I've been looking at new mods and our local vendors stock levels are not looking good.

My question, I see a lot of international vendors that still have a wide variety of stock available and I am considering importing but have concerns whether DHL shipping will happen if I order?

@Rob Fisher I know you do quite a few imports so maybe you have more info for me?

Anyone else have insights regards to importing with DHL?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

I had a good experience with DHL from Fasttech, but that was before their recent second flare-up of infections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

I would suggest contacting DHL on our side and in the country the parcel will be sent from, just to confirm that things are open on both sides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I would suggest contacting DHL on our side and in the country the parcel will be sent from, just to confirm that things are open on both sides.


Thanks sir will do that. Any chance you have any mods in your cupboard you would sell? lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks sir will do that. Any chance you have any mods in your cupboard you would sell? lol


Haha, I wish I had some extras for you.
I am putting up a few RTA's and RDA's later today, but unfortunately no mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Haha, I wish I had some extras for you.
> I am putting up a few RTA's and RDA's later today, but unfortunately no mods.


I had to try lol thanks for all the info man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (1/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Good day gents
> 
> So this morning I dropped my Vaporesso GEN mod and it won't start up at all.
> 
> ...



Vaperite seems to have Gens across the entire range, I've seen cheaper and you'll need to buy more *^$^&$$@ CBD juice, but it should be quicker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

I managed to get a 2 day old GEN with Reload RTA from classifieds section. I would rather spend R500 extra for an Reload RTA than CBD juice lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SJY124 (1/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Haha, I wish I had some extras for you.
> I am putting up a few RTA's and RDA's later today, but unfortunately no mods.


Hey there CJB85
What RTA’s are going up for sale if you don’t mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (1/7/20)

SJY124 said:


> Hey there CJB85
> What RTA’s are going up for sale if you don’t mind me asking?


I'd also like to know......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Good day gents
> 
> So this morning I dropped my Vaporesso GEN mod and it won't start up at all.
> 
> ...



DHL works like a dream from all over the planet! No issues @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KobusMTL (1/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Haha, I wish I had some extras for you.
> I am putting up a few RTA's and RDA's later today, but unfortunately no mods.


I would love to know as well. 
Maybe earlier view if possible? 
I need to check fasttech out. Other shops I have tried is that I can almost get it cheaper in SA thu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (1/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> I would love to know as well.
> Maybe earlier view if possible?
> I need to check fasttech out. Other shops I have tried is that I can almost get it cheaper in SA thu


Let me know if you pull the trigger, I have a few items on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> @Rob Fisher I know you do quite a few imports so maybe you have more info for me?



@klipdrifter just bear in mind you will have to pay 15% Vat and a documentation fee of around R150 to DHL when the parcel arrives in the country.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (1/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @klipdrifter just bear in mind you will have to pay 15% Vat and a documentation fee of around R150 to DHL when the parcel arrives in the country.


Thanks Rob, I came right locally in the classified section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> I would love to know as well.
> Maybe earlier view if possible?
> I need to check fasttech out. Other shops I have tried is that I can almost get it cheaper in SA thu


I will put up the photos later in the classifieds, but there are two new Hellvape Destiny RTA’s, a new SXK Haku Venna clone, Oumier VLS RDA and (probably sold) an Augvape Intake single.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

